# dlna/upnp server -> djmount -> pyTivo



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I've been trying different DLNA/UPNP servers with my TV lately. Right now i like serviio. One feature it has is that instead of just serving directory hierarchies, it builds a database so you can navigate via Actors, Directors, Titles, etc. It does this using metadata it downloads based on the file name, or from XBMC.nfo files.

Then I used djmount, a Linux utility that maps UPNP servers to a filesystem. 
So on my system


```
$ ls "/home/media/upnp/Serviio (mastershake)/Video" 
Actors/     Genres/      Last Viewed/  Producers/  Titles/ 
Directors/  Last Added/  Movies/       Series/     Videos [Folders]/
```
Then I served that folder with pyTivo. So now I could (theoretically) navigate 
NPL -> MyServer -> Actors -> G -> George Clooney -> Syriana

I like it over upnp to the TV directly, because the TiVo remote and the NPL are our traditional starting points. pyTivo puts us in the NPL.

One weakness compared to navigating the usual pyTivo folders, is that you lose the metadata. I'm not sure if UPNP servers can even send it. But if they do, djmount would have no idea where to put it.

Now, a homework exercise: There are other DLNA/UPNP servers that support various network services... playon anyone?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been working on an UPNP/DLNA Media Server Client for the Tivo HD. I have a working prototype that has been hacked together as a proof of concept. From the Tivo I'm able to navigate and watch videos from the PlayOn server and other media servers such as Windows Media Player and TVersity.

The UPNP/DLNA media server client code is modified open source .NET code from Linn's Open Source Software. And I'm currently using a very bad hack so I can use the .NET code with HME for Python. I did this because I am familiar with HME for Python but I will probably be rewriting the code using HME for .NET once I get the bugs worked out of the user interface. This will make it so I can distribute the application as an executable that will be easy to install and run.

The problem I'm having is the amount of data the server sends and making a user interface that is responsive. Right now it is very slow because of the number of icons and amount of menu items the PlayOn server sends at one time. I've got some ideas on how to speed things up but it will probably be a while before I have anything to release to the public.

I was reluctant to post this because I don't want people asking me for the code and application. But I did want people to know it is possible and with the code from Linn it was pretty easy to implement. I am only working on this in my spare time and as a hobby so don't expect anything anytime soon. Also, I might tire of this project and not release anything. Don't have any expectations.


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW - A DLNA solution and the ability to have PlayOn on my Tivo is something I would be willing to pay for.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Allanon said:


> I have been working on an UPNP/DLNA Media Server Client for the Tivo HD. I have a working prototype that has been hacked together as a proof of concept. From the Tivo I'm able to navigate and watch videos from the PlayOn server and other media servers such as Windows Media Player and TVersity.
> 
> The UPNP/DLNA media server client code is modified open source .NET code from Linn's Open Source Software. And I'm currently using a very bad hack so I can use the .NET code with HME for Python. I did this because I am familiar with HME for Python but I will probably be rewriting the code using HME for .NET once I get the bugs worked out of the user interface. This will make it so I can distribute the application as an executable that will be easy to install and run.
> 
> ...


Any update on this? This would be AWESOME.


----------



## jmez (May 12, 2009)

If you just want playon, I wrote a playon plugin for pytivo. 

Sigh. I don't have enough posts to post links. Do a google search for pytivo playon and look for the jkasyan pytivo fork. You can just get the playon plugin if you already have pytivo installed.

As of today, it's still working pretty well. I find if i try to save a recording to watch later, it's a bit flaky, but if you watch while transferring it's pretty good.


----------

